# British soldier beheaded in UK. by Muslim terrorists



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Walking down the street minding his own business when two meat cleaver wielding Muslims shouted Allah Hu Akbar and chopped his head off in front of spectators in broad daylight. One of them said he was sorry that women had to witness it but it happens in his country every day. He claimed that they will never stop until everyone is a Muslim or ruled by Muslims. "We will continue to kill them like they are killing us" was another comment.

Police showed up and shot the offenders but they evidently survived. Too bad. When will the United Kingdom allow law abiding citizens to defend themselves? This is a prime example of: When seconds count Police are only minutes away. I wonder what may have happened if they did this in broad daylight in...say.......Dallas? ::redsnipe::


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think yelling Allah Akbar in public in Texas is conducive to long, or short, term good health.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I know what would have happened in Dallas. I just can't imagine that people aren't allowed to defend themselves in the UK. How crazy is that? 

As for Muslims killing until everyone is Muslim or ruled by Muslim - same thing. In the name of "religion", of course. They remind me of a Tasmanian Devil on crack. All they do is fight, eat and sleep . In that order.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tragic indeed.Peaceful religion my ass.

And excuse me for not being up to speed with the UK's personal defence laws.I do know the people are gunless,but are they allowed to protect themselves in any way?Like carrying a knife and learning how to defensively use it,for example?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I heard they are both in hospital for treatment. They need to be in bacon for burial.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is illegal to carry any weapon in the United Kingdom for self defense. (They suggest you learn martial arts) Ummmm....No.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Awful. Horrible. At a loss for words.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It only took 20 minutes for the Police to arrive and the suspects actually waited for them to arrive. I'm so thankful that in this country I can carry my Kimber CDP Pro II wherever I go.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

11 The angel of the Lord also said to her:

"You are now pregnant
and you will give birth to a son.
You shall name him Ishmael,[a]
for the Lord has heard of your misery.
12 He will be a wild donkey of a man;
his hand will be against everyone
and everyone's hand against him,
and he will live in hostility
toward* all his brothers."*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, Piers Morgan do have any new thoughts about the total gun ban of your fellow Brits so they can't defend themselves now. I doubt it. You can't fix stupid, can you!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Where's that from Alterego? Not the Qur'an is it?


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

You won't see that happen in TEXAS because payback is a mother-------. What goes around comes around and the comes around is usually worse than the goes around.


punch (doesn't dial 911)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do these incidents continue to surprise people? 9/11, Ft Hood, the London subway, Spain, Boston, etc. etc. etc. They are Muslims. Killing for fun is what they do. It is NOT a religion of peace, nor is it a religion of war. In war there is honor in not intentionally targeting innocents. I sometimes wonder if Islam even qualifies as a religion at all. Islam is more of a cult of personality dedicated to cowards and violence, nothing more. In their own words they worship death. At this point in history, we either understand that fact or succumb to it.

They want to blow themselves up; we want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better...


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Inor said:


> . . . They want to blow themselves up; we want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better...


I would think that their numbers would decrease but they multiply like rats. As much as I hate to admit it, I'm beginning to wonder if, maybe, ethnic cleansing is not so bad after all. Islam - one of the many faces of Satan.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if Muslims say to each other about their kids, "Oh yes they blow up so fast!" :roll:

You can always spot a car driven by a Muslim just by looking at the bumper stickers.

My other car is a bomb

This vehicle makes wide right turns into buildings

Allah is my co-pilot

My other car is a flying carpet.

I'd rather be Jihading.

If you don't like the way I drive, stay out of the World Trade Center

Keep honking. I am rewiring.

Visualize World Jihad

0 to KABOOM in .2 seconds.

Support our suicidal extremists

My 12-year-old can blow up your honor student

In case of Jihad this car will be exploded

What part of ULLULULULULULULU did you not understand? - Allah

72 Virgins or Bust!

Martyrs do it like it's their last time

My kid and YOUR money go to Gitomo Bay.

I'm Muslim but you're ugly and I can blow myself up

Baby Terrorist On Board

If you can read this, there's a car bomb in the trunk.

After I pray, I slay.

Proud parent of Suicide Bomber!

A terrorist is my co-pilot

Fatah you looking at?

Don't blame me, I voted for Saddam

Honk if you Beat your Wife

If the van is a rockin Allah will soon be knockin

Driver carries only $20 worth of C4


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

There's a headless body in the street and the two ranting knifemen are still at the scene, yet people are just hanging nonchalantly around as if they're at a Village Fete!
I can just imagine what the muslim world says when they see the pics- _"Aieee! the Limey infidels are too dumb to be scared so how can we ever beat them?"_


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I am reconsidering letting hubby do concealed carry. I would be a lot more secure about it if he just didn't keep losing his keys.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys check this out. I saw this about an hour ago and yeah...pretty convincing hoax but it's probably a hoax. The guy with the phone cam isn't scared of this ape? This guy just walks up to the camera? Tell me in what world that happens. They behead a man in full view of the public, and he doesn't bleed? NO blood on the shirt, ground anywhere but on the attacker's hands? Then the old lady comes by and it suddenly cuts? Then these apes WAIT to be taken in when they could have cheesed it and probably got away knowing UK police? At the very least hid and gone on the lamb? Tell me ladies and gents, what the hell world did this happen on? Because it isn't one I live on. Beheaded people refusing to bleed? Killers unwilling to run, just sit there and be taken in? What the hell was that old lady doing, people near there would have shouted her back. The guy apologizes to some woman after friggin taking a guy's head off? Dude this smells of a rat.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Why do these incidents continue to surprise people? 9/11, Ft Hood, the London subway, Spain, Boston, etc. etc. etc. They are Muslims. Killing for fun is what they do. It is NOT a religion of peace, nor is it a religion of war. In war there is honor in not intentionally targeting innocents. I sometimes wonder if Islam even qualifies as a religion at all. Islam is more of a cult of personality dedicated to cowards and violence, nothing more. In their own words they worship death. At this point in history, we either understand that fact or succumb to it.
> 
> They want to blow themselves up; we want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better...


Ok, I don't want to distract much but this isn't true, in real war all the people are the enemy and until the end of WW2 all nations waged war on both the troops and the civilians.

The USA fire bombed the bat crap out of both European and Asian cities with the sole purpose of inflicting mass casualties in WW2. Women, children, factory workers, farmers, war really was hell back then.

So I reject the reasoning that targeting civilians is somehow dishonorable, the truth is that to actually defeat our enemy we need to literally bomb them ALL back to the stone ages. As long as we act like ALL Muslims are not the enemy then we are destined to lose.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, I don't want to distract much but this isn't true, in real war all the people are the enemy and until the end of WW2 all nations waged war on both the troops and the civilians.
> 
> The USA fire bombed the bat crap out of both European and Asian cities with the sole purpose of inflicting mass casualties in WW2. Women, children, factory workers, farmers, war really was hell back then.
> 
> So I reject the reasoning that targeting civilians is somehow dishonorable, the truth is that to actually defeat our enemy we need to literally bomb them ALL back to the stone ages. As long as we act like ALL Muslims are not the enemy then we are destined to lose.


Point taken. You are correct. The only good Muslim is the one that is dead.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> I am reconsidering letting hubby do concealed carry. I would be a lot more secure about it if he just didn't keep losing his keys.


Yes you have to cognizant of your surroundings and where you leave your articles. That being said the best answer to personal assault is personal defense.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Leon said:


> ..convincing hoax but it's probably a hoax...Tell me in what world that happens...


But this is Britain mate, it's like Bizarro World in the old Superman comics over here!
Remember, most of the videos and images of the incident have been censored and edited by the government for feeding to the public which makes things seem all the more bizarre, same thing happened with 9/11 and Boston, no wonder the conspiracy-theorists have a field day!
Luckily there are un-censored pics and vids floating around in corners of the net that will come to light in due course.
For example this pic dispels the "where was the blood?" conspiracy theory as we can see buckets of it under the tree and the trail of it where they dragged the body into the middle of the road. 









Incidentally nice vid here of the cops gunning down the madmen-


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Because some fanatics kill people you condemn all those ofthe same religion?
How about the Christian terrorists (they were called crazy) that killed doctors going into Planned Parenthood facilities and the other Christian fanatics that blew up Planned Parenthood facilities? O the Christian men who tried to burn a young woman who self identified as a Wiccan? Should we blame all Christians for those attacks?
Do we blame all those with guns for the mass murders in the USA? Do we blame all gun owners for the high crime rate in the USA?

Quit blaming the object and blame the perpetrators. When someone breaks the law we can prosecute them but we can't prosecute them because they belong to the same religion or because they have the same weapons that were used. 

Not all Muslims are terrorists - I know that is the common feeling today but their are many more Muslims who are peaceful law abiding citizens than there are Muslim terrorists. Injustice is never an answer to injustice.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ...How about the Christian terrorists (they were called crazy) that killed doctors going into Planned Parenthood facilities and the other Christian fanatics that blew up Planned Parenthood facilities? O the Christian men who tried to burn a young woman who self identified as a Wiccan?...


If they were true Christians I'm Mary Poppins..
Jesus said it's easy to spot phonies by comparing them to trees; namely if their fruit (their actions and words) is rotten, then they themselves are rotten-
_"Every good tree bears good fruit, but a bad tree bears bad fruit...Therefore by their fruits you'll know them" (Matt 7:15-20)_

And they won't get under his radar-
_"Not all who call me "Lord,Lord" will enter the kingdom of heaven. Then I'll tell them plainly, I never knew you, *get away from me*" (Matt 7:21-23)_

Sure, the Old Testament has some harsh bits in it that might fuel psychos, but Jesus trashed it and people soon cottoned on-
_"The covenant of Jesus is superior to the old one" (Heb 8:6-13)_

But nobody ever trashed the Koran's harshness, so muslim fanatics seize on passages like this to fuel their atrocities-
_[Koran 9.123] "O you who believe! *fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness*; and know that Allah is with those who guard against evil"
[Koran 5.51] "O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends*; they are friends of each other.."
[Koran 17.33] "And do not kill any one whom Allah has forbidden, *except for a just cause*.."_

Those three key passages sum up the muslim mindset as they feel they have a "just cause" for hitting us because of our western governments invasion of Iraq/Afghanistan and for our western governments support of Israel.
As I've said before, the sooner we get out of mideast countries the better, as we've no business poking our noses in there, and the sooner we stop propping up Israel with cash and super-duper weaponry the sooner the muslim world will stop hating our guts so much.
Israel is a big boy anyway and doesn't need us to nanny her because she's prepped real good and has got a stockpile of a zillion nuke warheads pointing at every muslim city and town.
_"We have the capability to take the world down with us, and I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under"-Israeli strategist Martin van Creveld_

When the muslim world get suitcase-nukes it'll really hit the fan if we're still giving them "just cause" to toast us.
Osama Bin Laden is long gone but his supporters still follow these quotes of his in Time Magazine in Dec 1998 about WMD's-
_"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty... It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims....Hostility toward America is a religious duty, and we hope to be rewarded for it by God . . . . I am confident that Muslims will be able to end the legend of the so-called superpower that is America"_


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

After reading the article, I doubt the poor soldier would have had a chance to save his life even if he had been armed. The attackers hit him with their car, before attacking him. Of course, that is not to say a bystander might have busted a cap in them had he/she been armed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucky,
You hit the nail on the head when you said, "But nobody ever trashed the Koran's harshness, so *muslim fanatics *seize on passages like this to fuel their atrocities-"

It is not all muslims but the fanatics that perpetrate terrorism. So, deal with the terrorists - the fanatics and leave the others alone.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well, I'd be one to argue the facts. Muslims are ALL devil worshipers because their religion is set up to exalt Satan rather than follow love and decency. Not one aspect of Islam is compatible with the rest of the world. The fools might not know it, that doesn't excuse them. To step back and look at them, you find all Muslims have leanings toward plain evil and boldfaced hatred.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Eric Rudolph was a right wing "Christian" terrorist and blew up abortion clinics and the Olympic park in Atlanta, These guys are "Islamic" Jihaddists, White supremacists worship Odin and other Norse Gods and the lists of killing in the name of your deity goes on and on. We should just drop the religious aspects of the crime and stop lending credence to their political views. Just call it murder.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The difference between the Muslim terrorists and the "Christian terrorists" is that almost all Christians rise up and denounce the bad apples within their ranks. The silence of the "good" Muslims is deafening.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Inor said:


> . . . The silence of the "good" Muslims is deafening.


Amen brother!

Islam - one of the many faces of Satan


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I find it hard to find any compassion for a religion who's greatest invention is an enhanced IED. 

If they are not killing each other over minor squabbles between themselves, they choose to kill anyone else that is an easy target. 

They live in the 13th century and expect everyone to either bend to their will or die.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You really think the peace loving Muslim were smart enough to invent the IED, enhanced or otherwise?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My problem with this concept of all members of Islam being a threat is that no group can boast all its members agree on any one way to solve a problem. There are many Muslims who are good, loving, individuals who go out of their way to help others - even those not of their faith. The only two religions on earth that share the concept of Satan are the Muslims and the Christians. No other faith on Earth has an "anti-God" that steals souls to punish them for eternity. Not one.
Those who believe that all Muslims are evil sound like a good old fahioned lynch mob. They aren't thinking, just acting on the emotions that are propagated by the same press and people that expouse the idea that all gun owners are raving lunatics making up for their lack of manhood.

I know some muslims that would put some of the "good Christians" here to shame with the way they feel about others. How can you judge an entire group of religions by the actions of a few fanatics and believe you are right? If a muslim saved your life would you hate him/her with the rest of that faith?

In my life I have been treated worse by "good Christians" than I have been by the members of other religions including members of Islam. I could no more condemn the entire Muslim population than I could condemn the members of other faiths. The fanatics, Jehadists, of any religion are criminals that are formed from radical teachers who are trying to gain political power at the expense of others. 

The paranoid racism follows cycles in this country. First it was Native Americans, then slaves - mostly the black African slaves but there were other slaves as well - Then the Chinese, Then the Irish, Polish, Germans and Japanese. Now our suspician has settled on the Muslims. When do we learn that our differences make us stronger and that the small numbers of fanatics don't represent the entire population of any culture?

I am sorry that I have to speak out like this but "mob mentality" is more dangerous than the fanatics. Mob rule is what gave us the TSA and took away our fourth amendment rights. Yes, we have to prosecute those who break our laws but we can't condemn and entire religion for the acts of a few fanatics. Most Muslims find the Koran to be a book of love - passages not quoted by the members of our little lynch mob here but very important to those many peace-loving Muslims who live nearby.

I know that my little rant here won't sway any of our own fanatics here but it may make those who have not yet joined the mob to consider whether their religion tells them to judge some billions of people on the actions of a few thousand. The Bible tells us that we can "evaluate" or judge a person like we judge a tree, by it's fruit. So yes we can judge the fanatics by the fruit they bear but it stops with the individual. We cannot judge a whole religion by the fruits of a few anymore than we can judge an orchard by a few bad trees. In the orchard you remove the bad trees and replace them with healthy trees and the orchard remains strong. We can remove the few fanatics and allow the rest to live and grow so our nation can gain more strength in its diversity.

Go and grow in the grace of our Lord.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfortunately we are not allowed to carry any weapons or arm ourselves here in the UK.

This is since the Firearms Amendment Act was passed. It was rushed through after Dunblane school shooting on the back of public emotion and sentiment.

No laws based on this have ever worked.

It didn't prevent a mass shooting in Cumbria a few years ago were all the Police could do was follow the suspect as the body count mounted as even they didn't have guns.

Only criminals have illegally held guns now the law abiding people are not allowed to defend themselves. We are completely and utterly defenceless against this sort of thing.

I've read all the replies to this thread since the tragedy last week were Dmr. Lee Rigby was brutally murdered by animals and a lot of good points made.

The big thing here is that they could have gone on a rampage and murdered a lot more innocent people and it's probably fortunate or lucky they didn't. We wont be so lucky next time and there will almost certainly be a next time.

An armed law abiding citizen fully trained and license to carry a firearm could have prevented as many deaths in Cumbria and could prevent mass murder of more innocent people in any future scenario.

The trouble is though with open borders and a government unwilling to do anything meaningful to combat radical islamists and hate preachers, and unwilling to allow law abiding people to protect themselves when the the government is unwilling or unable, nothing will change.

The trouble with Islam is that there is one verse in the Qu'ran that cancels out and annuls all the others calling for peace and tollerance and instead to kill the unbelievers, to murder Christians and Jews wherever you find them. While moderate muslims may disagree with the 9/11 attacks, 7/11, Madrid, Boston, and the murder of innocent people like Lee Rigby in Woolwich, no muslim can deby that Jihad isn't a commandment of Allah. The radical islamists will always have the loudest voices as a result while the moderates stay quiet. The end result of any muslim who becomes less secular, and more religious, following the Qu'ran to the letter is sadly always going to be hate and murder.

This is in stark contrast to the Bible which commands against murder and that is the key difference.

The big faux par of the liberal left and the comment you will often hear from them is that it is just the actions of a few. That it is not a terrorist incident but just common criminality. This is a dangerous downplayment and appeasement of the threat we face. Obama last week declared that he had won the war on terror and that there hadn't been a major terrorist attack since 9/11 to stunned audiences and then interupted a pre planned pantomime with a code pink heckler to try and make him look good in the face of Benghazi cover up, the IRS corruption, media manipulations and 20,000 lost Stinger Missiles in Libya and Iran out shopping in North Korea for missiles that can carry nuclear warheads. Oh, and after recent terrorist attrocities in Fort Hood, Boston and now Woolwich London. And as he was speaking those words there was an attempted storming of a PIA airliner cabin of a flight on the way to Manchester England from Pakistan that had to issue and emergency call and have RAF Fighter jets scrambled to escourt it back out over the North Sea and to an emergency landing at Stanstead Airport in London. They had planned to do a suicide attack possibly on London.

There was a case several years ago of a Farmer by the name of Tony Martin who shot burglars on his property trying to steal from him after previously being robbed several times. He was sent to prison for shooting them. There has been a big uproar about it in the UK and campaign to free him.

Since then there has been another case of another Farmer who shot burglars and that court case he was found in the right and acquitted so there are big inconsistencies. Do we have the right to defend ourselves, family and property against criminals, terrorists etc or not?

We are not allowed to carry knives either. Knife crime is a massive problem in the UK especially London and violent crime especially gun and knife crime has escalated massively since the ban on Firearms after Dunblane. It is proof it hasn't worked and is flawed law.

I was gobsmacked in the hours, days, after the brutal terrorist attack in London by muslims that someone in the Democract Party in the US said that use Brits should arm ourselves with Pens! Wow! So when someone has a gun, knife, machete or bomb vest and is shouting allah akbar, I should pull out my Waterman, Cross, Pilot, or if I'm particularly hard pressed Bic biro to try defend myelf or prevent an atrocity. Wow! just wow! Are these politicians for real? What absolute mindless insane dangerous drivel is this?

The Police claim that they were there within 6 or 9 minutes (regular unarmed) and the ARU (Armed Response Unit) in 14, but that is still too late and lucky that they didn't murder more innocent people.

The conspiracy theory video about this attack has been proven false and doctored so don't be taken in by it or turn to do the bidding of the enemy. Like all other conspiracy theories, it is false BS.

There was almost certainly a lot of blood that we all saw in 99% of the photos and video. A massive pool of it right across the street where they dragged his body and attempted to behead him.

This really happaned. The Brit who was murdered in cold blood was Drummer Lee Rigby. He leaves behind a wife and very young child.

RIP


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

john10001 said:


> ..Unfortunately we are not allowed to carry any weapons or arm ourselves here in the UK...


It's easier than you think mate, I recently researched the whole issue and all you have to do is to join an approved gun club and use their guns at their range for a few months "probationary period".
Then you apply to the police for a Firearms Certificate who'll then check to see if you've got a criminal record, and they'll also contact the gun club for a reference.
If you come out of it saintly and squeaky-clean you'll almost certainly be granted a licence.
If you're a farmer wanting a shotgun it's even easier because you can skip the gun club bit and apply straight to the police for a Shotgun Certificate for pest control, and you'll probably be granted one if you've got no police record.
But the main reason the vast majority of Brit citizens are unarmed is because they simply don't want a gun in the first place, ask them why not and their answer would be "Why on earth should I want a gun, this is not the wild west!"

PS- as you rightly pointed out, Brits are not allowed to carry knives but people could easily get round that by carrying screwdrivers for self-defence, or even a heavy torch like this one on the left, it's metal and weighs a ton and fits neatly into a small rucksack and would make a good club, a lot less messier than a knife, a taxi driver showed me his which he carries for protection, so i just had to get one too.
Incidentally, whatever you carry (screwdriver/torch/cricket bat or whatever) NEVER tell the police you carry it for self defence and they can't touch you, just shrug your shoulders and say something like "there's no reason I carry it".
In a Brit TV doc last year the police pulled over a chap for a traffic offence and noticed a baseball bat on the back seat and asked him why it was there and he said "It just happens to be there" and they couldn't touch him. But then he let slip it was for self-defence and bingo! they collared him for carrying an offensive weapon!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have nothing against Muslims. Just like I have nothing against Buddhists, Sikhs, or other religions.

But if there is ever a war between religious believers, I know which side I am on.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This is sad British girl goes back to her town to see if it is really taken over by Muslims





She sure is a brave young girl


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Those who equate folks who do not like Muslims with racism are perpetuating a false choice. Racism, where a man hates another because of the color his skin is completely different than strongly opposing somebody that voluntarily belongs to religion promoting the death of all non-believers.

The most obvious difference is that a man's religion is his individual choice; his race is not. All Muslims (even the peaceful ones) *choose *to associate themselves with the largest group that is promoting terrorism and the killing of innocents in the world today. And even the "peaceful" Muslims do not denounce the actions of the radicals. I cannot accept that, even if individual Muslims are really nice guys.

Note: To point out that Christians have historically shared similar behaviors would be absolutely correct (Pope Julius - "the warrior Pope"). But that is what prompted the Protestant Reformation. I do not see the Muslim equivalent of Martin Luther. When I do, I may change my opinion.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep, just another honorable deed from the religion of peace. Ironically not only do we tolerate it, we lay down and act as a door mat for them to walk on quiet literally.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A succession of British Labour and Conservative governments are to blame for throwing open the doors to virtually unrestricted immigration over the last 45 years, but as it's the Brit sheeple who voted them into power, they're just as much to blame!
_"Which is the greater fool, the fool or the fool who follows him?"- Obi Wan Kenobi_

I've never voted for them in my life because I support the smaller hard line far-right patriotic parties such as UKIP which are gaining in popularity all the time.
So when I look at the mess the main Parties and their sheeple followers are making of Britain, I sit back with a smug grin on my face thinking "That's nothing to do with me, my conscience is clear"..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Yep, just another honorable deed from the religion of peace. Ironically not only do we tolerate it, we lay down and act as a door mat for them to walk on quiet literally.


I look on the bright side, notices like this below have started appearing in muslim-dominated areas of some Brit cities, and there are also youtube vids of "Muslim patrols" hassling drunks, junkies, gays/lesbians/trannies and prostitutes in "their" areas.
Even the previous Archbish of Canterbury hinted that Sharia Law might not be a bad thing to clean up some of our cities.
Traitorous pinko anti-christian liberal lefties dumped Islam on us but now it's backfired on them, because as Islam gets a tighter grip on Britain in future years, they'll be the first ones to be dangling from lampposts. For example muslims regard Jesus as a great prophet, so woe betide anybody who badmouths him..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Decorating with Muslims sounds like a good idea.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That sign could easily apply to Mormans, Quakers and Amish. I wonder if they will be next on the "hate list"?

Is it really that hard to understand that condemning an entire population for the fanatical acts of a few is more wrong than the acts of that few?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

When was the last time a Mormon, Quaker or Amish beheaded a cop or brought down a building killing 3,000 folks? London's East End is a very scary place. There is a mosque next to the place the Liberty Bell and Big Ben were cast.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that this is a very emotional issue but I have to tell you that I have Islamic friends who have never been anything but "family" to me and others even though the religions we practice are as diverse as they come. Have you ever attended a mosque? How many muslims do you actually know? why are you judging all Muslims because of the acts of a few terrorist fanatics?
Do you judge all gun owners by the acts of those who kill at random in theaters and schools? No? why? Is it because you own guns and know that there are many more good people who own guns that don't randomly kill people at will? 
I don't believe that I can convince you that the prejudice you feel is wrong but I just want you to think about those Muslims who won't kill and do practice the charity that their religion tells them is necessary for salvation as well as the fanatics that you have every right to hate because of their actions.

In the Bible the "Sameritans" were the sworn enemies of the Jews and yet we have the story of the Good Sameritan and another when Jesus drew water from a well for a Sameritan woman and another where Jesus healed a Sameritan woman's child even though he begins by saying that his power is for the Jews only and then with love heals the girl anyway. 

He didn't hate the Sameritans as a group rather he judged them as individuals. Perhaps that is something you should consider.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I have Muslim friends, too. Matter of fact I might go on the hajj this October with him pretending to be a Muslim. I speak from a practical standpoint. We are foolish to tolerate any more Muslims in the country. We need only to look to the U.K. to see the result.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Because some fanatics kill people you condemn all those ofthe same religion?
> How about the Christian terrorists (they were called crazy) that killed doctors going into Planned Parenthood facilities and the other Christian fanatics that blew up Planned Parenthood facilities? O the Christian men who tried to burn a young woman who self identified as a Wiccan? Should we blame all Christians for those attacks?
> Do we blame all those with guns for the mass murders in the USA? Do we blame all gun owners for the high crime rate in the USA?
> 
> ...


How many murders are committed in the name of Christianity? Search from Matthew to Revelation and give me your citations on how Christianity condones such acts. Better yet, use the words of Jesus or even second hand observations of Him. I'll be more than happy to do the same with Muhammad's words and the hadiths, if you want to play.

Apples and oranges - Christianity and Islam.

A so-called Christian may commit acts of violence because of his way of thinking, but he cannot commit such acts in accordance with the teaching of Christianity. Islam, on the other hand, is totally different.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That sign could easily apply to Mormans, Quakers and Amish. I wonder if they will be next on the "hate list"?
> 
> Is it really that hard to understand that condemning an entire population for the fanatical acts of a few is more wrong than the acts of that few?


So, that sign could easily be connected with Mormons ore the Amish? Really? I'll move right beyond the whole _convert, become a dhimmi or die_ Muslim difference and move on to how they deal with people who commit sins against Allah (Arabic moon god, and not the God of Abraham, Issac and Jacob)...

Kissing couples stabbed. They should know the Sharia rules about the girls being chaparoned, huh?

These Paki-Lesbians are absolutely correct. They will be killed if sent back to Pakistan. In accordance with Sharia law.

Well, of course Pakistan did nothing to protect these Christians. A good Muslim will show harshness to the infidel. It is in their sacred texts!

This Turk got it right with Islam. He killed his own son for being a homosexual. We silly Christians pray for their salvation and deliverance from evil, the good Muslims simply kill it out of them.

Here is a man who understand Islam very well - a cleric. He is calling the beheader of the British soldier a hero.

Another good Muslim, this time the killing is in Paris.

OOOooooooh, here is a particularly nasty and heinous crime. This Uzbeki woman had a _BIBLE_! She knew the law. Hard time for her!

Again, here are some Muslims who have been studying the Qur'an and understand it is a man's duty to keep the ol' ball and chain in line. To Hell with these "women's rights" laws!

Pigs and monkeys. That's all Jews are, as we all know. At least, those who study Islam. What's so bad about killing pigs and monkeys?

Too bad my time is limited, nowadays. Otherwise I could keep doing this for hours! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Koran is a combined old and"new" testament in one book as recorded by Muhamad's brother around 600CE. For a decent comparison I should be able to use both of the Testaments.
I am not going to play this game but to just go off the top of my head Christians began the "Holy wars" for the control of the middle East. It was Christians who killed tens of thousands for "witchcraft" during the Inquisition. It was Christians who killed hundreds of thousands throughout Europe in the quest historically referred to as the "Convert or Die campaign" of the late Roman dynasty and early Roman Catholic Church. It was Christians Who plundered the South Americas and killed entire populations of natives for gold for the Church. While the Church was not directly involved in the slaughter of Native North Americans it was a result of "Manifest Destiny" which was considered "God's will". The last 1700+ years has been full of death by religion. 

I agree that the passages that condone murder in the New Testament are few and far between there is a lot more in the Old Testament that does. It also gives permission to keep slaves that are "virgin women" from battles won. - just like the Koran. 

I am proud to be a follower of the love of Jesus. I am proud to be the Christian that He talked about. I am saddened that others think they have the compassion of God and the ability to judge others when they have no knowledge of the individual the way that God does. I am saddened by those who use the Holy Spirit as a cause for hate and prejudice. His message was to go out to all nations - those who do not receive your gift ... brush the dust from your feet and continue on.

Can you tell me where the New Testament gives you the right to judge someone by any means than the fruit of their lives? Where does Jesus stand on the judgement of others?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Denton, all I can do is pray for you. 
I hope you find the Love of Christ in your heart.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are misinformed. The Qur'an has different times, yes. Two times. The first part, of nicey-nicey, was when Muhammad was selling his new system so he would get a large enough following. Of course, things changed when he went back to Mecca and cleaned house. As we know, the Verse of the Sword is the turning point, and it abrogates the earlier verses. 

We also know that the Qur'an is not assembled in a chronological manner but by length suras. It is quite nonsensical and must be studied with the hadiths if one really wants to understand it.

If you are a Christian, feel free to pray for me. I'll take all supplication I can get. I need it. At the same time, pray for yourself. 

Those very few examples of Islamic love and tolerance are for you, too. Your alleged Muslim friends will not stand between you and the sword, were it to come to that. No, they will plead with you to convert. Maybe. After all, the Qur'an speaks of having infidel friends, but it does allow a Muslim to pretend in order to save his life or to get strategic position. Look to Europe to see what happens when the Muslims become numerous. Stockholm is a good place to start. You'll see it easily at night, as the Muslims are having a fun time burning cars.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

So when SHTF are you gonna be sharing with your brothers?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Denton, all I can do is pray for you.
> I hope you find the Love of Christ in your heart.


By the way, I know Jesus. That doesn't mean I am soft-headed or buy lies, and should be smart enough not to fall for Satanic lies or to try and cover for those who follow Satan.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Denton,
So, now you accuse me?
It's OK, God still believes in you and loves you, so who am I to question that?

Roy,
I will provide for my family first, relatives next and friends third. From there it all depends on the situation. 
Some of the muslims I know are preppers too - some might even be on this board.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I know that this is a very emotional issue but I have to tell you that I have Islamic friends who have never been anything but "family" to me and others even though the religions we practice are as diverse as they come. Have you ever attended a mosque? How many muslims do you actually know? why are you judging all Muslims because of the acts of a few terrorist fanatics?
> Do you judge all gun owners by the acts of those who kill at random in theaters and schools? No? why? Is it because you own guns and know that there are many more good people who own guns that don't randomly kill people at will?
> I don't believe that I can convince you that the prejudice you feel is wrong but I just want you to think about those Muslims who won't kill and do practice the charity that their religion tells them is necessary for salvation as well as the fanatics that you have every right to hate because of their actions.
> 
> ...


I do not HATE Muslims (or anyone else for that matter). I do not allow them to be enough of a part of my life to spend an emotion as strong as hate (or love) on them. My love is reserved for my wife, my two daughters, my grandson, my son-in-law and my mom. My hatred... nobody has earned it yet.

That being said, my entire life has been spent hearing about Muslims or commies killing my people (Americans) or people I have a strong connection to (Israelis and Jews). The first geo-political event that I remember in detail is the raid on Entebbe airport.

So yes, I default to not liking Muslims. When I meet one that is decent, I will hopefully recognize it and give him/her the respect they have earned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Denton,
> So, now you accuse me?
> It's OK, God still believes in you and loves you, so who am I to question that?
> 
> ...


Accuse you of what? I'd say you are looking into a mirror when you say that. The ol' "I'll pray for you" crap is a dead give-away.

Am I accusing you of trying to defend a Satanic system pretending to be a religion by throwing in a couple of incidents committed by Christians when there is more recent Islamic incidents in this week than I have time to relate, here? I don't have to accuse, your typing is here for all to read.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ..I have to tell you that I have Islamic friends who have never been anything but "family" to me and others..


But the Koran *forbids* them to be mates with infidels-
_[Koran 5.51]- "O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends*; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people"_

Sure, they'll put on a polite tolerant face towards us, but be actual friends with us? Nah!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ..Christians began the "Holy wars" for the control of the middle East...killed tens of thousands for "witchcraft"... plundered the South Americas and killed entire populations of natives for gold for the Church...


If they were true Christians I'm Mary Poppins..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ..I agree that the passages that condone murder in the New Testament are few and far between there is a lot more in the Old Testament that does. It also gives permission to keep slaves that are "virgin women" from battles won. - just like the Koran...


1- Which passages in the NT condone murder? I can't find a single one. Which Bible version are you using?..

2- As for the OT, sure there are some tough bits in it, God had to slap those ancient hardheads around like a tough headmaster because a kick in the butt was the only thing they understood-
_"The law brought us to Christ like a schoolmaster, but now through Christ we are not under that schoolmaster" (Gal 3:22-25)_
Same thing happened in an episode of Star Trek TNG when Ryker was on an exchange visit aboard a Klingon ship and he had to get the respect of the crew by punching the disrespectful Second Officer Klag and throwing him across the bridge.

Jesus *trashed* the OT's harshness once and for all and people quickly cottoned on-
_"Through Jesus we are saved,and not through Moses" (Acts 13:39) 
"Jesus is worthy of more honour than Moses" (Heb 3:3)
"We serve in the new way of the spirit,not in the old way of the written code" (Rom 7:6)
"The epistle of Christ,written not in stone,but in the heart" (2 Cor 3:3)
"The law was given by Moses,but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ" (John 1:17) _
Right Klag?

*Grrrr..*


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Jesus said alot that Christians don't pay much attention to.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

ISLAM - one of the many faces of SATAN


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Denton, all I can do is pray for you.
> I hope you find the Love of Christ in your heart.


And I hope you find it in yours.


----------

